# 15 Pull to start New Honda HSS928TC 2015 second season



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi fellow snowthrowers,

Yesterday I decided to remove my HSS928TC (2015) from Storage after 8 months. The tank was filled to 1/3 with Shell V-Power Nitro (ethanol free) with the perfect mix of stabilizer.

I think I used my snowblower for 6-7 hours maximum during last Winter. After the season, I changed the oïl with new one (Royal Purple) and left it in the garage for 7-8 months.

When I tried to start it, it took me around 15 pulls to make it start and when it started, there was a huge cloud of white smoke, I didnt smell it but it was heavy white smoke.

I'm really concerned about it. I always put premium gas in it with no ethanol and my gas canister is new and clean.

Please help me. 

(I left my snowblower running for 2 hours for it to burn the last 1/3 of tank and added new fuel that I just bought )


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> Hi fellow snowthrowers,
> (I left my snowblower running for 2 hours for it to burn the last 1/3 of tank and added new fuel that I just bought )


I assume you restarted it again and it does with one or two pulls?
Don't sweat the smoke as you might had primed it too much.
But for next year leave the tank full to avoid condensation and some will try to convince you of draining everything of gas but since you have a good quality of gas and ethanol free keep on going as you were but full tank.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Did you have it up in the service position at all before starting? If not, likely over primed as Normex said. Just check your oil level, make sure it's not over full or smells like gas. Most Honda carbs have a drain screw on them, don't know how easy is to get to on your machine though. You could use that to drain off tank fuel in the future.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you Normex for the reply




jtclays said:


> Did you have it up in the service position at all before starting? If not, likely over primed as Normex said. Just check your oil level, make sure it's not over full or smells like gas. Most Honda carbs have a drain screw on them, don't know how easy is to get to on your machine though. You could use that to drain off tank fuel in the future.



Hi Jtclays, What do you mean by service position?

Next storage, I will drain the fuel tank and clean the sediment cup and fill it to the top with new stabilized ethanol free gas.


What do you guys mean by overprimed? I pulled too much on the cord? Should have gave it a break after just a few pulls?


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Service Position is when the unit is push forward on the front of its bucket and the wheels off the ground.

Over priming is pushing the primer bulb too many times and flooding it. Most blowers need NO MORE than 3 pushes of the primer bulb and thats when its really cold out. Typically 1-2 is enough.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> Thank you Normex for the reply
> Hi Jtclays, What do you mean by service position?
> 
> Next storage, I will drain the fuel tank and clean the sediment cup and fill it to the top with new stabilized ethanol free gas.
> ...


 Service position is when you lift the handlebars so the blower rest on the bucket to service it underside and I bet it wasn't in service position.

As for overprimed normally when you start your blower you press up to 3 times on the rubber thingie which red normally. If not you should have used it at least twice and you engine would have started on the second pull.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

I have no prime bulb on the Honda. Only a choke.

It wasn't in service position either.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I pulled mine out of the storage yesterday as well, its a 9hp unit as well. It started on second pull with the choke fully engaged. I actually had a bit of oil in the cylinder as well, I throw some oil in there before I put away the machine for a few months. 

Your blower is brand new and it shouldnt do it. Did you have it tilted on its side at some point? 

I have seen some of your previous threads and it seems like you are being overly cautious  right fully so if you invest that much money into a machine. I wouldnt worry too much about it, these honda GX motors are bullet proof. You should see some of the power washers (with the GX motors) that I have worked on those things are beaten up real good yet the motor starts right up every time.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

JnC said:


> I pulled mine out of the storage yesterday as well, its a 9hp unit as well. It started on second pull with the choke fully engaged. I actually had a bit of oil in the cylinder as well, I throw some oil in there before I put away the machine for a few months.


 Hi Jnc, thanks for the reply and I'm a fan of your mods. I will put some oïl in the spark plug cylinder next year.


*



Your blower is brand new and it shouldnt do it. Did you have it tilted on its side at some point?

Click to expand...

* Not tilted at all, same position for the last 7-8 months




> I have seen some of your previous threads and it seems like you are being overly cautious  right fully so if you invest that much money into a machine. I wouldnt worry too much about it, these honda GX motors are bullet proof. You should see some of the power washers (with the GX motors) that I have worked on those things are beaten up real good yet the motor starts right up every time.


 I take big care of my stuff, and I didn't like what happen, especially that when I was about to start it, I was telling to myself: "Let's see if it take 1 or 2 pull". To finally realize that it took around 15 pulls.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Did you drain the carburetor before putting the snow blower away? 

I did the same thing that you did i.e. topped the tank with stable added fuel, shut off the fuel valve, drained the carb, took the spark plug off and threw in a couple of table spoons of oil in the cylinder. 

Yesterday, I turned the valve on, torques the spark plug, full choke + second pull to start the machine. A lot of smoke due to the oil in the cylinder, which cleared up after a few minutes. 

Keep an eye on how the machine behaves during the season.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Do I need to leave the spark plug unplugged during storage?

I'm not a fan on leaving carb dry during storage, I have no issue with my Honda mower and pressure washer, and same thing goes with my 5 Stihl Tools. They are easy to start after storage.

But the snowblower is fine now, I will start it after work tonight and will tell you how it behaves. 

But like I said yesterday I let it run dry (took 2-3 hours) and went to the gas station to buy gas (Shell V Power Nitro and when I got home, after doing the stabilizer mix, I filled the gas tank and the snowblower started with half a pull. (It had time to get cold)


I also Noticed yesterday that the front Wheel bar ( the one for the front tracks) is all rusted. (I sprayed two can of silicone last year.

I will try to put it in service position and clean it? Is it safe for the auger to lift the handles and put the snowblower laid down on the bucket?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

You don't need to put it in the service position, it was just a question. Tilting the machine changes where the oil goes and can account for a smokey start.
Some people will get that with trailering a machine to a different site, the oil sloshes around and can cause the same symptoms. Over full oil sump can cause it too, why I suggested checking. Suggestions are to eliminate the obvious first. When I had a Honda 621, the only time it ever failed to start within a couple pulls was when I forgot to turn the switch to on:wavetowel2:. Just guessing by what you said, you had a little condensation in your carb bowl that got pulled up first. Once you got it going it burned off. If it ran for 2+ hours after, don't sweat it.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

KaRLiToS said:


> I will try to put it in service position and clean it? Is it safe for the auger to lift the handles and put the snowblower laid down on the bucket?


I wouldn't put it in service mode (up on bucket) with a full tank of fuel.
Even with the cap tight, it will leak out of the cap vents. Try to clean it, in the regular position. If you want to clean it in the service position, do so only when the fuel is below the point of reaching the cap.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't know about Honda blowers bit their generator manuals tell you to kee the tank filled with treated fuel and to change it out every few months. 
I nver store any of my OPE dry. Alway with fuel in them and an undrained carb. Only problems I have ever had are my Mantis tillers and they for some reason seem a little finicky.The rest of my stuff always starts right up.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

As far as "service position", check your manual or ask your dealer. I have no idea if Honda even advises what most of us refer to as a typical service position.
The weight and bucket shape may call for a lift or different procedure. You're kinda overthinking it a bit


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Karlitos,

I have a 2014 HS724WA which I would think has the same style carburetor drain on the bottom. Robert from Honda suggested I drain my fuel tank last spring before summer storage. I ran the engine/carb dry using the fuel shut off switch, then turned the brass knob to drain the remaining fuel out of the tank last May.

I do not have access to the same ethanol free Shell gas you have in Canada, but I have chosen to run Tru Fuel ethanol free 92 Octane. I put Tru Fuel in a few weeks ago and mine started without any hesistation.

I am wondering if you want to consider checking with Robert regarding draining the fuel in the off season? I think like some suggested maybe there was just some water in there that caused the brief smoking or something in your fuel stabilizer perhaps?

Best wishes however for a quick start tonight.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I run everything dry.....less problems IMO. Drain the fuel and into a water bottle and just repurpose it. On a spring day, storage prep, thorough wash and all that usual stuff....I'll leave the fuel cap open in the sun as well before putting it away for the season


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

For snow blowers, Honda does say to drain all the fuel from the tank and carburetor if storing for more than 3 months. 

Okay to leave the oil in the crankcase. 

Do NOT tip it over into a 90-degree "service position." 

Use only fresh, unleaded gasoline (the less ethanol the better) when bringing it back into service.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> For snow blowers, Honda does say to drain all the fuel from the tank and carburetor if storing for more than 3 months.
> 
> Okay to leave the oil in the crankcase.
> 
> ...


[email protected], is there a patricular reason for why NOT to pu it in 90 degree up "service position"?. 
It is the "standard procedure" to service most snowblowers with friction disc systems.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Karlitos -

What fuel stabilizer did you use ?

Did you try seeing how she starts after you got her started and running - aka, 1 pull ?


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

mobiledynamics said:


> Karlitos -
> 
> What fuel stabilizer did you use ?
> 
> Did you try seeing how she starts after you got her started and running - aka, 1 pull ?


It is written in the OP, STP Fuel Stabilizer + Water Remover (Ethanol), 946-ml | Canadian Tire


I didn't have the chance to start it tonight, I had to work a 16 hours today. Tomorrow without a doubt.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Ah. I missed that one detail....
I suspect funky fuel possibly. STP would not have been on my radar as a fuel stabilizer of choice if I had to use one, even if you were using ethanol free fuel.

I run dry to mitigate these issues during the offseason. It's debatable/subjective on this topic.


I keep Startron on the shelf. But I generally just make sure I rotate and have fresh gas in in-use stuff, and if it's being stored, it's going to get run dry - both carbs and tank.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

I will try Sta-Bil Next as many users suggested. Thank you guys for the help.

Will keep you updated on its behavior tomorrow, I might just do a 3-4 minutes video.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Ok, so I went into my shed/garage and started the HSS928. It was not started since Monday morning. I expected what happen.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

good to see. Fresh gas does wonders eh.....

I know there are alot of fans on fuel stabilizer. I'd rather just dump and keep dry during the off-season


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Wait wait, hold on. 

Being that you have a newer machine with separate choke and throttle control, you only set the throttle to the lowest position and pull the choke before starting, true?

If thats the case then there is your reason why it took 15 pulls to start the machine. Per the owner's manual instructions you are suppose to set the throttle at FAST, pull the choke all the way and start the machine, if its cold. 

In your machine the choke and throttle are independently controlled hence you have the choice to manually set either at what ever position you want the two to be, in older machines there is only one lever to set the throttle and choke. If you want to engage the choke you have to shove the lever all the away up, this engages the choke and at the same time sets the throttle at its highest. 

The cautious kind would try to start the machine with the throttle set at the lowest setting, I try that too as I dont want to overexert the motor but if it doesnt work I put it all the way up and start the motor and lower it down immediately to let it warm up before putting it to work. 

In your case, you cranked it too many times at lowest throttle level with the choke on, probably flooded the motor and when it finally started it burned through all the fuel and hence is why you saw the white smoke, technically partially burnt fuel.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

By the way the screen capture is for the older style 928s and 1132s. Your machine is new and has the same set up as the above shown HS1132 i.e. separate controls for throttle and choke.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes JnC, I am aware of the throttle needing to be at full. I agree that I'm new to snowblowers, I'm 31 and first snowblower but I literally read the owner's manual twice I called several time at my dealer for the Shop manual, but not released yet (can't wait to have this shop manual by the way and do my things by myself.). But last year I was doing it correctly . When I was young, my dad always used to buy Craftsman...not the same machines, hehe.

As you can see in the video, I realised after starting it that the throttle was at mid. 

*BUT*, I think you nailed it JnC . :rock: 
You make me think that probably, this past week-end when I came to start it for the first time after this long storage, I must have forgot to put the throttle at full, and tried to start it for couple of times before realising the throttle wasn't at max. I never thought it would have flooded the machine honestly.

Unfortunately, I cannot replicate the situation until next year. But I don't think I will never forget anymore to put it back at high when starting it when cold.

Thanks for your help. :blowerhug: :snow48:


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

^^ If you are handy with a few basic tools then these machines are very easy to work with, shop manual isnt necessary. The only thing I have used the shop manual for is to figure out how to air bleed the Hydrostatic transmission.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

JnC said:


> ^^ If you are handy with a few basic tools then these machines are very easy to work with, shop manual isnt necessary. The only thing I have used the shop manual for is to figure out how to air bleed the Hydrostatic transmission.


Yes I am handy but I'm no mechanic compared to you. I watched your YouTube channel and I envy you and your equipment.

I am an underground technician working on the 25kv, 347/600v and 120/240v for the power company here. But I will buy that book and learn.


----------

